# Eye open too soon



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys! 
A weird thing happened to one of my current babies. A little satin blue, checked on them the other day, 6 days old and one of the babies has one of its eyes open! I'm not sure what this could mean for its long term health, never seen it before. It seems to have vision as its more reactive on the open side, but the eye itself looks like it has a white spot, a bit like cataracts. Any ideas what might have caused it? Overzealous grooming by the mother? Infection? Just a weird baby? 
Thanks for any input!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had several and so has PPVallunds.They've always been blind and in our cases, it appears to be hereditary or genetic as it occurred in the same variety.For that reason, I would cull any born like that.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah that's a shame. Hopefully it's just a one time thing since I've never seen it before. What variety were your blind mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Quite unnerving to see tiny babies with eyes open, they were all fox.Unknown whether it was variety linked or if our mice are /were related.Suspect it might be the latter.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha, yes it is! I was a bit creeped out when I first noticed...
Don't think there is any fox anywhere in my meeces history so fingers crossed it was just one time bad luck!


----------

